# High Dollar Heifers



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

From the Show-me state.

Regards, Mike

http://www.dtnprogressivefarmer.com/dtnag/common/link.do?symbolicName=/free/livestock/news/template1&product=/ag/news/livestock/features&vendorReference=0702DDBA&paneContentId=70116&paneParentId=70104


----------

